# eigenes keyboard-layout erstellen [Solved]

## Treborius

hat jemand einen tipp wie ich mir ein eigenes (modifiziertes) keyboard-layout erstellen kann?

ich möchte gerne die tasten "1-0" (die oberste zahlen-reihe) 

mit der mitteleren "a-#" vertauschen 

dann müsste ich noch schnell in kde zwischen beiden layouts umschalten können, 

hat jemand ne ahnung wie ich da vorgehen muss?

----------

## Knieper

Mit xmodmap. Beispiele findet man viele, zB. für Neo: http://wiki.neo-layout.org/wiki/Neo%20unter%20Linux%20einrichten/xmodmap

----------

## Treborius

hat super geklappt, mit :

```

xmodmap -pke > map

```

die aktuelle belegung abgespeichert, dann mit nem editor meiner wahl drin rumgepfuscht und mit

```

xmodmap map

```

wieder geladen

----------

## Finswimmer

Darf ich fragen, warum du sowas machen willst?

----------

## doedel

Xorg kann per Hotkeys die Keyboard Layouts umschalten, hab ich vor ein paar Tagen erst was von gelesen.

von x11-apps/xev hab ich mir ne Ausgangskonfiguration für X erstellen lassen, dort stand ein Beispiel dazu drin.

----------

